# When I am old...



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I seen this today and thought it was touching:


When I am Old ...

I shall wear turquoise and soft gray sweatshirts ... and a bandana over my silver hair ... and I shall spend my social security checks on sweet wine and my dogs ... and sit in my house on my well-worn chair, and listen to my dog's breathing. 

I will sneak out in the middle of a warm summer night and take my dogs for a run, if my old bones will allow ... and when people come to call, I will smile and nod as I show them my dogs ... and talk of them and about them ... the ones so beloved of the past and the ones so beloved of today.

I still will work hard cleaning after them and mopping and feeding them and whispering their names in a soft, loving way. I will wear the gleaming sweat on my throat, like a jewel. 

And I will be an embarrassment to all ... and my family, who have not yet found the peace in being free to have dogs as your best friends .... these friends who always wait, at any hour, for your footfall ... and eagerly jump to their feet out of a sound sleep, to greet you as if you are a God. 

With warm eyes full of adoring love and hope that you will stay and hug their big, strong necks ... and kiss their dear sweet heads ... and whisper to them of your love and the beautiful pleasure of their very special company. 

I look in the mirror and see I am getting old. This is the kind of person I am ... and have always been. Loving dogs is easy ... they are part of me, accept me for who I am. My dogs appreciate my presence in their lives. When I am old this will be important to me. You will understand when you are old ... and if you have dogs to love too. -- Anonymous

And I have read this before, and you may have seen it-but its worth putting here in case someone hasnt read it yet.

A POEM TO MY FOSTER DOG 

by Diane Morgan 
Copyright 1999 

I am the bridge 
Between what was and what can be. 
I am the pathway to a new life. 

I am made of mush, 
Because my heart melted when I saw you, 
Matted and sore, limping, depressed, 
Lonely, unwanted, afraid to love. 

For one little time you are mine. 
I will feed you with my own hand 
I will love you with my whole heart 
I will make you whole. 

I am made of steel. 
Because when the time comes, 
When you are well, and sleek, 
When your eyes shine, 
And your tail wags with joy 
Then comes the hard part. 
I will let you go--not without a tear, 
But without a regret. 
For you are safe forever-- 
A new dog needs me now.


----------

